# NoVA Christmas weekend rides?



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey all. I'll be visiting family in Loudon County, NoVa, starting Dec.21-Dec.26. Any group rides that I can join in on to find some new roads? High Distance & high pace preferred, but I'm up for anything new. I usually do a 80 mile ride when visiting; from Ashburn to D.C. and back. 
thanks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It is the wrong time of the year for high paced riding but if you want distance check out the DC Randonneurs-they usually ride 100+ miles every holiday and weekend year 'round.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks. I should have been a little more clear in terms of high pace. Yeah it is base mileage time, but some groups ride at 15mph average and that is still to slow for base, especially with the flat terrain of Loudon County. 
I'll check out the D.C. Rand. website. Thanks


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> Thanks. I should have been a little more clear in terms of high pace. Yeah it is base mileage time, but some groups ride at 15mph average and that is still to slow for base, especially with the flat terrain of Loudon County.
> I'll check out the D.C. Rand. website. Thanks


I don't know how I missed this thread.
I live in Leesburg and have some maps for great bike routes.
btw, head west of Loudoun County and you won't find a whole lot of flat land (a lot of roller though no significantly long hills).

2 rides I recommend next time you are visiting.

1) 9am Sunday ride starting from Reston Town Center near Starbuck.
It goes for about 2.5 hrs. You can ride there from Ashburn you will get your 80 miles.

2) 9am Sunday ride leaving Spokes in Ashburn. A smaller group with about 50 miles through western part of Loudoun County,

Next time you are in town, drop me a pm (if you are coming out for one of these 2 rides) I'll make some copied of the route for you.

Have A Happy New Year


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Cool, thanks! I talked to Trailside Bike Shop in Purcellville & they told me they do a 10am sunday ride as well.

I ended up riding into Georgetown/D.C. on saturday, about 80 miles and to Purcellville on monday, about 40 miles.


----------

